# Nor Cal Meet?



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

Ok that's it! WE NEED ANOTHER MEET! people keep hinting at it but nothing is going on. I've decided that we need a meet soon and i do mean SOOON like late June. What do ya'll think? My feeling is since the last major one was Fremont how bout we go back to Sac this time? I know ya'll did the one on the 15th but that got combined with someone else's meet I think right? 

How bout a bbq, kick back and cruise! Seriously we need a cruise. nothing stupid or long just all us nissans together drive'n on a preset route. 


So.. lets get a vote.. who says yeah?


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

i'm in.... i've been spending too much time at work. they can bite me :thumbup: and i'll take the day off for myself (and the nissan crew). 
i missed that last fremont meet for these punks and they dont ever pay me enough.

(i dont really hate my job, i just hate being more responsible than my manager  )


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

hey avshi, Haven't seen ya since the sacramento get together back, well almost a year ago. when most of us went to the taco bell.


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

the1_theDAve said:


> hey avshi, Haven't seen ya since the sacramento get together back, well almost a year ago. when most of us went to the taco bell.


ahh... Sigh.. Memories... :fluffy:


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

hey all... ya i know i've been out for a while.
like i said my job has been taking too much of my time. but now that i feel safely intrenched in the working man's week, i feel that i should abuse it hehe.

Sac-town, you tell me when and where and i'll be there. hope to see everyone soon again. :cheers:


----------



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

Good to see you posting up, again!


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

im down to go if my car is done...(bbdet swap in a 4 door)


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

NissanB132gtr said:


> im down to go if my car is done...(bbdet swap in a 4 door)


(shaking fist) damn you, that is one step ahead of me... jk we need more turbo 4drs... the most sleeper of sleepers


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

*Location for the next meet......*

I'll go first,

Mickey Grove Park, north of Stockton.

Any comments?


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

Mr. Nice Guy said:


> Mickey Grove Park, north of Stockton.


i'll second that... lets get this rolling :thumbup: :fluffy:


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

Mr. Nice Guy said:


> I'll go first,
> 
> Mickey Grove Park, north of Stockton.
> 
> Any comments?



Could of been alright....

"Park: Vehicle entry fees are $2 weekdays, $5 weekends and county-recognized holidays. Buses are $10."

http://207.104.50.39/Parks/regional facilities.htm#Micke Grove Regional Park


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

this is a post i put up on another board.

"I'll be scouting out some areas up and down I-80 from Fairfield to Sacramento. If you have some good locations please post up. 
Criteria for possible meet areas... (taken from another forum)

a) Parking lot big enough and in such a shape as to allow the cars to be parked together over a compact area. Elk Grove park cannot easily hold 60+ cars in a way that the other parks have because I don't think there are any parking lots big enough there. The cars can fit, but only if they're parked along the sides perpendicular to the road as opposed to being all in one parking lot. Plus, I'd think the local PD may step in since a lot of the parking spaces will have been taken for one group while dozens of other families wander the park for a parking spot. 

b) As was hinted earlier, law enforcers are always a factor. We were thinking that an isolated area on the edges of the city are good places because the likelihood of attracting the cops are smaller, plus our presence would be less of an issue since we're on our own away from the general public. 

c) Proximity. The people attending these meets are pretty much all over the place. Unfortunately, people claiming they're dying to have a meet usually will not go to one if it's outside of their city. And we all know where most of those people live 

Like I said any places you know PLEASE post. I don't know where every good place is. Most of you have been here longer than me, and now where some good places are. I ask that some of you could take some initiative and find some possible places for this meet or even future meets.

I Hope we see more people than at Freakmont this time. There were 70 total that showed throughout the day that day.

This time around we would like to BBQ and then possible have a cruise thru some possible "twisties" to have some fun.
----
Probably some reposting but you get the idea.


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

the1_theDAve said:


> c) Proximity. The people attending these meets are pretty much all over the place. Unfortunately, people claiming they're dying to have a meet usually will not go to one if it's outside of their city. And we all know where most of those people live.


you know me, i'm down for the drive... always. if the bay area peps dont want to drive, i'll throw 'em in my back seat so they can join us (and then wish they had their cars which in turn they will bring to the next meet  )


----------



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

the1_theDAve said:


> Like I said any places you know PLEASE post. I don't know where every good place is. Most of you have been here longer than me, and now where some good places are. I ask that some of you could take some initiative and find some possible places for this meet or even future meets.
> 
> I Hope we see more people than at Freakmont this time. There were 70 total that showed throughout the day that day.
> 
> ...


I definitely agree, we need more input as to where the good locations for meets are. Things to be considered, as was posted: parking accomodations, proximity from participants, and the environment (basically, some place where there is a BBQ grille, picnic benches, and hopefully lots of grass and room).


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

PoisonIV said:


> Ok that's it! WE NEED ANOTHER MEET! people keep hinting at it but nothing is going on. I've decided that we need a meet soon and i do mean SOOON like late June. What do ya'll think? My feeling is since the last major one was Fremont how bout we go back to Sac this time? I know ya'll did the one on the 15th but that got combined with someone else's meet I think right?
> 
> How bout a bbq, kick back and cruise! Seriously we need a cruise. nothing stupid or long just all us nissans together drive'n on a preset route.
> 
> ...


lol odd i was just about to post about another small meet like Sacto...we've got ESP Sandra hehe 


yeah since that meet iv met Avshi went swaped the crap ol GA16(no offence) and slapped the mighty SR20 hehe

Fredo your shit will never be running  how many times have i told you GET THE RIGHT PARTS! lol hopefully your new harness will work...remember DONT CUT IT ..ill rewire what you need

Stockton would be perfect BTW..cause every meet i goto i drive an hour or so to get to


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

*Nor Cal meet.....*

Ok, I have idea, Oak Grove Regional Park in Stockton. Check this link: http://maps.yahoo.com/py/maps.py?BF...&csz=stockton+ca&Country=us&Get%A0Map=Get+Map

Ok, we had meets in Sacto and Fremont. We need to one in the Central Valley only to fair those folks (Curtis and Mike). Oh, yeah, it looks like we will pay just to get into a park. Not good. Unless more ideas surfaces. My 2.3 cents worth.


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

PoisonIV said:


> ahh... Sigh.. Memories... :fluffy:


Yo Sandra, you need to change your sig. "You aint in Sacto anymore" (pardon the bad english ) lol. Latez.


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

NiN_00 said:


> yeah since that meet iv met Avshi went swaped the crap ol GA16(no offence) and slapped the mighty SR20 hehe


errrrrrrrrrrrr.... not another. i am so far behind. if only i could decide -sr20, ve det. round and round i go... maybe just boost my ga16. arggggg too many choices (pulling hair out :crazy: ).

but the good part is the more swaps and mods i see on all of your cars, the better of an idea i can get on what i want to do, i hope hehe.


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

if anyone is interested.... this is what i have been up to (besides working)


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

well considering im around the Stockon Area and i find a few spots  non-paying even...ill start lookin this week


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

NiN_00 said:


> Fredo your shit will never be running  how many times have i told you GET THE RIGHT PARTS! lol hopefully your new harness will work...remember DONT CUT IT ..ill rewire what you need


 :balls:fuck i kno mike i kno i kno dont trip should get the harness 2maro and ill hit u up so u can wire it so yea hopefully by this meet tho i can have her running its been a long time  



NiN_00 said:


> Stockton would be perfect BTW..cause every meet i goto i drive an hour or so to get to


 i second that since i do live in stockton too :thumbup: i think oak grove would be nice tho right off eight mile exit big and really nice


----------



## ReGuLaToR (May 25, 2004)

hahah this is crazy... just got my 280zx... i live in lodi, right next to mickie grove park... anywhere in this area would be great if you wouldnt mind me showin up...


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

ReGuLaToR said:


> hahah this is crazy... just got my 280zx... i live in lodi, right next to mickie grove park... anywhere in this area would be great if you wouldnt mind me showin up...


You are more than welcome to come out. Any and all, Nissan's, Infiniti's, and Datsons are invited. 


I still would rather find a park that didn't require a fee. But then again, those who come would be the more responsible type. No apt to doing stupid things, burnouts and and the sort. 
I'm actually going to stockton today, so i'll check out some of the parks.


----------



## se_limited (Sep 18, 2002)

When are you guys planning to have this meet. I would love to go if my computer ever arrives from JWT. It has been there for over 3 weeks now. When I sent it in they told me 4-7 weeks. Damn thats a long time to go without a computer. I can drive my car but it does not run properly.


----------



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

We're hoping June 26th.


----------



## ReGuLaToR (May 25, 2004)

heh that will be perfect, my Bday is june 22 and ill have some skrill to drop in the car..


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

the meet still on..??? been a while since n e one has posted here but ill do it ill give u an update on my swap.. got my new harness last week and pluged it all in and then when i went to turn it on got crank but no start gas and spark but no start after 20 mins at staring at the det i decided to switch the gas lines around sure enough that was it... warmed her up and took her around the block then i noticed the i got some blue smoke so i came back turned her off and took the IC pipin off and sure enough oil all in there so this is where i stand with a fucked up turbo so if n e one has a stock t25 for sale let me kno thanx but i should be done by this meet so im down to go if its still going down.

FREDO


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

NissanB132gtr said:


> the meet still on..??? been a while since n e one has posted here but ill do it ill give u an update on my swap.. got my new harness last week and pluged it all in and then when i went to turn it on got crank but no start gas and spark but no start after 20 mins at staring at the det i decided to switch the gas lines around sure enough that was it... warmed her up and took her around the block then i noticed the i got some blue smoke so i came back turned her off and took the IC pipin off and sure enough oil all in there so this is where i stand with a fucked up turbo so if n e one has a stock t25 for sale let me kno thanx but i should be done by this meet so im down to go if its still going down.
> 
> FREDO


ya, the meet is on.... another thread was started. looks to be June 26th in union city. you should double check that, info off the top of my head is not always reliable.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

*sighs* to far for my liken heh we will see


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

Actually its in Fairfield but the date is right. June 26th. 
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=59266 theres the new thread.


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

the1_theDAve said:


> Actually its in Fairfield but the date is right. June 26th.
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=59266 theres the new thread.


SEE, i told you not to trust me :fluffy: 


hehe
avshi


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

o ook didn't kno that thanx


----------



## se_limited (Sep 18, 2002)

Damn, I wanted to hit another meet with my ride, but it looks like it wont be running at that time. Well it might run but it will probably be in the body shop. Lots of custom work to be done before Hot Import Days in October.


----------



## NiSmO Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

yeah, we need to wolf pack it. yeah when im in ca.


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

fairfield is kinda far, besides, not too many people, even within the nissan community knows or care much about the old B13 anymore, so i don't see the point of me driving all the way out there for this meet.


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

atomicbomberman said:


> fairfield is kinda far, besides, not too many people, even within the nissan community knows or care much about the old B13 anymore, so i don't see the point of me driving all the way out there for this meet.


i'm going..... you will be suprised, i bet there will be at least three or four b13's. if you dont want to drive you might be able to get a ride in one of the cars that are "wagon training" it up to fairfield, we are meeting somewhere in Daily City or south San Fran. i'll get the link in a min.


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=79120&page=1&pp=20

here is my discusion on meeting places in the SF area.... starts at post #18 :cheers: .


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

atomicbomberman said:


> fairfield is kinda far, besides, not too many people, even within the nissan community knows or care much about the old B13 anymore, so i don't see the point of me driving all the way out there for this meet.


Hey I care, remember I have B13 also. :thumbup:


----------



## DvSenzoferrari (Jun 10, 2004)

HEy Guys soo where are u guys meeting at in sacto ?? :fluffy:


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

DvSenzoferrari said:


> HEy Guys soo where are u guys meeting at in sacto ?? :fluffy:


TBD. We will post the meeting place for the Sacto peeps later this week. Keep watch. Later.

Side note: Where in Sacto do you reside? I see couple of 300z around in the south area.


----------



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

atomicbomberman said:


> fairfield is kinda far, besides, not too many people, even within the nissan community knows or care much about the old B13 anymore, so i don't see the point of me driving all the way out there for this meet.


I've still got a thing for B13s. My friend who owns a Cobra is thinking about picking one up as a commuter and canyon runner (gas mileage owns him! ).


----------



## DvSenzoferrari (Jun 10, 2004)

Mr. Nice Guy said:


> TBD. We will post the meeting place for the Sacto peeps later this week. Keep watch. Later.
> 
> Side note: Where in Sacto do you reside? I see couple of 300z around in the south area.


yah i live in the elk grove area i drive a red 300zx tt ,


----------



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

DvSenzoferrari said:


> yah i live in the elk grove area i drive a red 300zx tt ,



Do you live along Laguna Boulevard? I've seen a red few Zs, don't know if they were TT or not. We're having a small install/bbq tomorrow beginning around 2pm in Elk Grove. Let me know if you're interested.


----------

